# wet floor



## dieseltweaker (Jun 2, 2009)

I've noticed that when i drive my can in the rain the left rear floor is always wet. I thought i read about this along time ago. Where is the water coming in at so i can seal it off?


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

check the rocker panels, clean them out, then take out the 2 last "weeper plugs"...that should solve the problem...if not get back to us and i can give you a list of things i went through to find my leak...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

On my 70 the hose from the fan to the vent in the kickpanel was disconnected and leaked bad. My fenders were also about 6" deep in pine needles clogging the fender and making water run into the car.
On my 66 there was rust in the cowl under the fender that leaked like a saive.


----------



## dieseltweaker (Jun 2, 2009)

ok thanks ill check that out. and let u kno


my cars a little to new to filled up w leaves and needles. sorry i didnt specify what year i had. its a 05


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

my driver's side rear floor filled with water once several months ago and I have seen no moisture since :confused. So until it happens again I'm just going to forget about it .


----------



## dieseltweaker (Jun 2, 2009)

i got it all sealed up now


----------

